# Weird Screen saver makes monitor Have no Signal



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Background. Wifes Pc was having a problem a while back and I Restored Windows on it. Ran great for a while but I found it came up with Someones elses Name on it. I think it was a refurb and the box it came in didn't say so. This is a Gateway Pc. Now every once in a while my Internet goes real slow. To fix it I shut off my wife's PC. Goes from 1Meg to 8-10 when restarted. Now today her PC goes into Screen saver but nothing shows up. The screen goes blank and the monitor light blinks.I turned off the monitor and then back on and it shows one of the pictures from the screen saver for a second and then goes to the desktop. Also the HDD light is constantly flashing. I thought it was from the live tiles on Windows 8 so I shut all of them off. Still the light flashes. Before I call Gateway back up or Format it this time I thought you might have an idea on this. I also ran SFC /scannow and the log file shows errors and couldn't fix some files. And I ran a chkdsk and it showed errors that could not be fixed. I have a feeling I will have to make them replace the HDD. Thanks for reading and any help is appreciated. :ermm:


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

OK I figured out the Screen saver problem. Either my wife or one of the grand kids changed which I don't thing they know how to the Power settings. They had the PC going to sleep at 5 minutes which is what I had the sceen saver set to come on. Also the Monitor was set to sleep. So that is fixed but the other thing about the HDD light flashing is still happening. Not when the screen saver is working but any time while just sitting there.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run chkdsk /r rather than without the Repair option. In the future, create a User account so only you will have Admin privileges.


----------

